# wegie boys 9 weeks old



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

why did you post these picks my heart has melted  they are stunning


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

tk u hope, get to see them on saturday for the first time


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

you're all obviously bored with my babies lol


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> you're all obviously bored with my babies lol


:scared: :hand: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Beautiful I love the black and white alone.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh my they are adorable!!!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

they are wonderful. Especially Troy he gets more and more handsome. Enjoy your cuddles at the weekend!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Cazzer said:


> they are wonderful. Especially Troy he gets more and more handsome. Enjoy your cuddles at the weekend!


tku cazzer love your new location


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhhhh, SO cute! :001_wub:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

That little black and white boy (Troy?) has such a startled expression - he is adorbale


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

apparently troy is a real poser. he runs around everywhere but if he sees a camera he has to stop and pose. toree just likes to sit on the breeders lap and watch


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

are you having them both?


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Oooh you're getting some wegies too ! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

valeriewhiteside said:


> Oooh you're getting some wegies too ! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


yess val, another mad fan of the wegie, seems to be becoming a addiction doesnt it? but then they are a lovely breed


----------



## babygirls (Aug 22, 2011)

my fav. i love their little dinner faces


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

Adorable!
wat r there names?


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> yess val, another mad fan of the wegie, seems to be becoming a addiction doesnt it? but then they are a lovely breed


These two will be my first :001_wub: How many cats do you have , i see quite a few in your sig  :001_tt1:


----------



## Debs2460 (May 12, 2009)

They are stunning little sweeties!!
Sorry for my ignorance but what is Wegie short for?

Debs x


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Debs2460 said:


> They are stunning little sweeties!!
> Sorry for my ignorance but what is Wegie short for?
> 
> Debs x


Norwegian Forest Cat  NorWEGIAN :thumbup:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Ingrid25 said:


> Adorable!
> wat r there names?


black and white boy is called troy
and his brother the blue and white boy is called
toree


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

valeriewhiteside said:


> These two will be my first :001_wub: How many cats do you have , i see quite a few in your sig  :001_tt1:


its an old signature val some are past and some are present. i have four raggies three wegies and two rescued moggies and i am getting the two wegie babies next month and yes that makes eleven lol


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> its an old signature val some are past and some are present. i have four raggies three wegies and two rescued moggies and i am getting the two wegie babies next month and yes that makes eleven lol


ELEVEN !!!!  I thought increasing to 5 was a lot !! That's a lot of cats :thumbup::thumbup: PICS of them all please!!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

what all of them or just the wegies?


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

awwwwwwwwwwww so cute i never manage to get great pics like that, they are gorgeous fun times for you


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i didnt take them tash, the breeder did, but i will try and take some tomorrow when i go and see them, cant wait


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> what all of them or just the wegies?


All of them


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

you got them on a separate subject, and these are just the current cats lol


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> i didnt take them tash, the breeder did, but i will try and take some tomorrow when i go and see them, cant wait


ooooh exciting they are right little cuties they will keep you busy hehe


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

valeriewhiteside said:


> ELEVEN !!!!  I thought increasing to 5 was a lot !! That's a lot of cats :thumbup::thumbup: PICS of them all please!!


There is never a number of cats that is enough. I only have two as I cannot afford more at the moment, to make sure I can provide full attention and care. But if my ressources were endless, I am sure 11 would be just a low count


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Ingrid25 said:


> Adorable!
> wat r there names?


troy is the black and white and torre is the blue and white


----------

